

Silicon Valley Shuttle Drivers Vote to Join Union - jsm386
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/28/silicon-valley-shuttle-drivers-vote-to-join-union/

======
ChuckMcM
I think this was the right move for these drivers. Does anyone know if
Google's drivers have unionized yet? They would seem to be the odd group out
if not.

